# embedding a video Need Help



## tropics (Aug 5, 2021)

Need some help code does not work ?
Thanks for all the help I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 5, 2021)

Disregard.. I don't know what I am doing either


----------



## Wurstmeister (Aug 5, 2021)

Found this link from 2011 via the search prompt addressing this subject.  That's what *I LOVE ABOUT THIS FORUM!!!!*  I learn something every time I log in!!   

How to Embed a YouTube Video into your Post | Smoking Meat Forums - The Best Barbecue Discussion Forum On Earth! 


John


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 5, 2021)

Not sure either


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 5, 2021)

I'm with the " don't have a clue crowd " but gonna hang around to find out.

Ryan


----------



## Wurstmeister (Aug 5, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Disregard.. I don't know what I am doing either


KC, Your linked worked fine for me/ Took me to the "Best Steak of Your Life" YT video. 
John


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 5, 2021)

I trying not to post links since it against the rules but you just want to show video?

Deleted url


----------



## Wurstmeister (Aug 5, 2021)

flatbroke said:


> Not sure either


flatbroke, Thanks for correcting my weak attempt to find an answer for tropics. Still have a lot to learn. 
 John


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 5, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> KC, Your linked worked fine for me/ Took me to the "Best Steak of Your Life" YT video.
> John



The link worked but the video didn't embed


----------



## Wurstmeister (Aug 5, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> The link worked but the video didn't embed


OOPS.  Missed the whole question completely?!   AGGGGGG!  
John


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 5, 2021)

The problem with links is that they can take you anywhere .. even malicious sites if you're not on a computer and hover over the link to see the actual path.. that's why they are discouraged here.. especially since it just recently happened to a fellow member - embedding the video shows the actual video player  that way a person can just click play  and not be taken to a different site.


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 5, 2021)

Also.. for those newer - the whole forum changed and most of those "How to" links are for the old forum format


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 5, 2021)

Ok.. this is a screenshot of a post in a different forum where the youtube is embeded in the post so you can just click play.


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 5, 2021)

tropics


Fixed.. just had to have the right link


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 5, 2021)

Above^^^^
Click on the link button highlighted in yellow and circled in blue. It will produce a URL box.

Below: 
Paste your link into the box and select insert. 

Links - please note that L O N G link at in the first post? Don't use that. Use the short youtube link such as 
the one for this video


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 5, 2021)

Copy the web address and then open SMF.
open the link tab at the top of the message box...it is two icons to the left of the smiley face.
paste web address and follow the prompts.
done.


----------



## tropics (Aug 5, 2021)

sorry


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 5, 2021)

tropics said:


> <"https://www.youtube.com/embed/OzEVKCbEW1M" >




you have to use this link h t t p s://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzEVKCbEW1M

Take out the spaces in the https


----------



## tropics (Aug 5, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> View attachment 506795
> 
> Above^^^^
> Click on the link button highlighted in yellow and circled in blue. It will produce a URL box.
> ...


I do not get the https in the link box when i post the url


----------



## tropics (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 5, 2021)

tropics said:


> I do not get the https in the link box when i post the url



You are using the wrong URL Please copy and paste the one from my post above and take out the spaces between the https and it will work.


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 5, 2021)

tropics said:


>




Perfect!


----------



## tropics (Aug 5, 2021)

That time it worked Thank You
Now to see if I can get rid of the ones that did  not work
Richie


----------

